# moving to shenzhen visa question



## dobro (Feb 11, 2014)

My wife and I have accepted jobs in shenzhen in a private american school. They pay us well, provide housing, cigna medical, and visas. My question is, my wife and I are trying to have a baby. I noticed that you have to have a physical before leaving the states and one upon arrival to obtain the visa. I cant find anywhere saying that being pregnant would cause any problems with obtaining your visa but was curious if anyone has any other information regarding this. Thanks in advance


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Als long als your before 6 months there is nothing at hand (standard procedures), after 6 months contact your agent (your relocation agency) in China to deal with this upfront. After that all will be fine as well.


----------



## Vincent China (Dec 27, 2012)

Less than 6 months pregnant won't be a problem.
Are you going to live in Shekou area of Shenzhen?

Vincent.


----------



## Sizzling (Aug 29, 2013)

Being pregnatn should be no problem. According to Chinese law, your employer has to keep her on, pay her salary and give her maternity leave. Your school might not be too happy, but she will be fine.


----------

